# Wilkinson county trophy club openings [UPDATED]



## Cthulhu (Dec 5, 2011)

Strict trophy club seeks a few members on 2000 acres outside Gordon off of hwy. 57. Two power lines, foodplots, clearcuts, mature pines, hardwood blocks, and swamp. Deer, hogs, and turkeys. 120 minimum on bucks and were trying  to  limit members to 16 to 17 members. Price reduced to $1000.00. Call Mark (770-283-4450)












http://s39.photobucket.com/albums/e155/meriweatherbruce/?action=view&current=MDGC0076.jpg






http://s39.photobucket.com/albums/e155/meriweatherbruce/?action=view&current=MDGC00631.jpg


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 8, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 21, 2011)

ttt


----------



## benosmose (Dec 22, 2011)

If you got a good number of hogs i would like to talk to ya bout buying a hog hunting membership during the off season call or pm me please 478 456 7791 thanks ben


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 2, 2012)

ttt


----------



## justus3131 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Gordon property*

Your post did not address camp access.  
What do you have to offer, if anything?


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 7, 2012)

There is a camp site area with electricity at the front of property. There is no charge for putting your camper there. Just splitting the electric cost.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 12, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 25, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 6, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 29, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 6, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 13, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 22, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 29, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Cthulhu (May 24, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Cthulhu (May 29, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Cthulhu (Jun 28, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Cthulhu (Jul 4, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Cthulhu (Jul 14, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Cthulhu (Jul 30, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Cthulhu (Aug 21, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Cthulhu (Aug 25, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Cthulhu (Aug 30, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 7, 2012)

ttt


----------

